# pics from last winter



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

it didn't even snow here till February and when it came it came hard 2 feet in one night then day later it snowed another foot

lucky the ford made it threw it, till march till rust got the the frame and rusted right threw it

the sled trailer was in front of the barn so the plow truck couldn't plow this, had to shovel it


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

I am 16 and i dont rember seeing snow like this when i was a kid, maybe in the strom of 93.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

my dad even had to shovel the roof, the last time he shoveled it in winter was 8yrs ago


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

too much snow for the groomer


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

this was in march 07, on tughill


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

march 2007 on tughill


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, sweet pics!! How do you get a stuck groomer out? That's alot of snow on a roof.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i didnt see it get out, i read it on the internet, they shoveld a little bit then a there was a farm near by so the frammer came over with a tractor and pulled it out to the road


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

oooo im soooo want some snow like that right now!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

that storm really scerwed things up thats for sure !!!!! hit everyone with a right hook which isn't a bad thing i really wish i had my new truck and v-plow at the time would have made thing a heck of alot easier


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

Lets hope for some snow like that this year but in early december or even november would be fine to pay the bills!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I remember that storm, there was alot of snow!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Daredog!! I knew I'd find somebody I knew here, from either dootalk, snowmobileworld, diesel place, or atv connection. I'm sure there are quite a few.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Wow that is alot of snow


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

[email protected]%$# thats a lot of snow!!!!


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Wish we had some snow like that here right now- awesome pics, need to post some pics of the ski doo's catching some air...ski doo rules!!!


----------

